# My 240 cuts out



## Marblecake (Jun 19, 2004)

Ok I will be driving along not really getting on it. At 4000 rpm in 5th it feels like fuel cut. I am going to clean the fuel system today, but would anyone else have any ideas. Its a 1990 sohc.


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

Are you doing faster than 115mph when it happens? That is the top speed limiter. You need an ECU from an automatic transmission 240sx to get rid of it.


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

I've got one on ebay right now, if you are interested:
http://cgi.aol.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7909215849&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

4 grand in 5th gear. thats like 70 not 115.he needs no ECU.he even said he wasnt getting on it. id probably guess fuel too, but im not sure...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

yeah, 4500 in 5th is about 115, and in 5th, speed increases a lot faster than rpms, so its only like 90 or so. and is there a speed governor as well as a rev limiter, or just the rev limiter? I thought there was both, but i have passed 110(where i thought the governor was) but nothing happened until the 4500rpm


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i think its only a speed governer and its supposed to cut off at 115 but it varies from car to car. some can go 110 at their max and some go over 120 before the max. well i was thinking i do about 60 or so in 5th at 3000 rpms so 4 grand couldnt be too much higher. 115 i would think would be atleast 5 grand...

how could you not be getting on it though if your trying to top out?


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

Kaptain, Yes, I thought 5th was pretty tall, but since I wasn't sure, I didn't want to start the arguement about it. Now that I think about it, I am positive the speed limiter is somewhere in the 4000's while in 5th.

There is definately a top speed limiter at around 119mph, but I am not sure what the RPM limit is at, if at all. For the most part, the HP drops off by the time you get to redline, so I have never been inclined to go past it.

The auto ECU method for ridding the speed limiter does work, I tested it, though I can't tell just how fast I got to. Got my hands on another one, so I thought I'd share it on ebay.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

My car was sort of doing that, when was the last time you gave it a tune up?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=38065&highlight=rev+limiter
if this helps at all.i dont know what i was doing at only 4500rpm then.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Kelso said:


> 4 grand in 5th gear. thats like 70 not 115.he needs no ECU.he even said he wasnt getting on it. id probably guess fuel too, but im not sure...


whaaa??? 2.5k in 5th is like 80

and what the hell are you guys doing driving 115?? im calling the cops


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> whaaa??? 2.5k in 5th is like 80
> 
> and what the hell are you guys doing driving 115?? im calling the cops


2.5K in 5th gear is like 65-70. 3.5 is about 80. Trust me I know this. I've done several studies and tests on this when I had mine.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

there was some guy on 240sxforums who worked out your speed for the rpm in each gear


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=38065&highlight=rev+limiter
> if this helps at all.i dont know what i was doing at only 4500rpm then.


The above link talks about a wire cutting method of ridding the speed limiter. Be advised, that is for the DOHC ECU only, and will not work for the 89-90 SOHC. Many have reported very weird behavior after doing this to the SOHC.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

um...maybe me having a sohc would make a difference in this? cause 65 in my car is like right at 3 grand in fifth...maybe like 3100...


----------



## Marblecake (Jun 19, 2004)

well thank you everyone for your help but cleaning the injectors and intake worked. I also noticed I need new injectors anyone have a bigger cc for sale by chance. At 3100 its at 75 mph by the way.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well i was just out. 65 in my 1990 fastback was 3000.maybe the 91 and up is geared different or something.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Kelso said:


> i think its only a speed governer and its supposed to cut off at 115 but it varies from car to car. some can go 110 at their max and some go over 120 before the max. well i was thinking i do about 60 or so in 5th at 3000 rpms so 4 grand couldnt be too much higher. 115 i would think would be atleast 5 grand...
> 
> how could you not be getting on it though if your trying to top out?


I think youll find that the speed limiter is set the same on every car (its by ecu), its the actual speedo that differs. The nissan speedo gets rather unreliable above about 70 and gets more so the higher you go. Piece of crap


----------

